

Hacker News Hackers (Google group for HN contractors + consultants) - bravura
http://groups.google.com/group/hn-hackers

======
YuriNiyazov
It seems this has been around for a few months now - can anyone attest to
getting work through this list? Considering there's hundreds of entries in the
list, it seems overpopulated in the sense that no one really gets any exposure
except maybe the few people on the top.

~~~
bravura
Actually, I just created the google group today.

I emailed the contractors on the HN Contractors doc list
([https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJE...](https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJEodCA&hl=en#gid=0)),
and a lot of people expressed interest in this mailing list. It fills a
different niche than <http://hnhackers.com>, which is geared more towards
public facing profiles.

------
blantonl
Looks to me like a fantastic startup opportunity - _outside_ of a google
groups format.

I'd love to bootstrap something like this, but I'm too busy at the moment.

------
Kilimanjaro
There should be a welcome topic so we can post our short bio.

------
jbail
A group looking for "cash only" gigs should not refer to themselves as
Hackers. It's not a bad idea, just a poor name choice that doesn't fit your
mission.

~~~
jey
I think you're confusing "hacker" with "founder".

We all need to pay our bills somehow in the short-term, even if we're working
on a startup.

~~~
jbail
I'm not confusing anything. The definition of Hacker is strongly about FREE
software and being at least somewhat anti-establishment. That kinda goes in
the face of the Hacker Group saying you can only post about CASH gigs.

~~~
xenophanes
So no one working at a for-profit YC startup (all of them?) is a hacker?

PS Full time long term jobs _is_ the establishment...

~~~
jbail
i just got off a plane so i realize i'm not making my point very eloquently.

there's nothing wrong with getting paid. i have a job. i would consider myself
a hacker. i just think a hacker group should include non-cash projects as
well. not only open source, but maybe for startups/other research
ideas/non-"monitized" ideas too. closing it off to cash only seems to exclude
some potentially cool ideas.

i'm interested in both cash and non-cash gigs. i bet tons of people on here
are too.

~~~
jasonkester
Sounds like you're missing the point of the group then (or that you're asking
us to change the name to HackerNewsContractors).

The whole idea is to have a place to find quick contract work for
bootstrapping, without all the noise from full-time gigs, hobby projects and
people looking for "technical co-founders" as a way to convince you to work
for free.

I'm sure you could start a HackerNewsHobbyists group alongside this one and it
would do quite well too.

